# Must haves in a bucket truck



## kpop (Feb 25, 2012)

I am looking for a used bucket/chip truck. What are the non-negotiables in features I should look for? Recommendations for companies in the midwest that sell them? I saw several on Treetrader.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 25, 2012)

any climbing experience?


----------



## Zale (Feb 25, 2012)

A bucket.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 25, 2012)

Zale said:


> A bucket.



which brings me back to my original question...

any climbing experience?...


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

superjunior said:


> any climbing experience?



A certified boom inspection and dielectric test and all recalled parts on the boom replaced and up to date!


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm thinking the same and have no climbing experience. Please advise


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 25, 2012)

Lone Wolf, I would do that anyways just to be safe and meet all requirements. 

Any other info would be appreciated, I know little here but am licensed to run cranes. I know go figure.....


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> Lone Wolf, I would do that anyways just to be safe and meet all requirements.
> 
> Any other info would be appreciated, I know little here but am licensed to run cranes. I know go figure.....



Well you could ask Plume Crazy or you could make sure you buy either a High Ranger or an Altec .Make sure the service is near your area so when you need work it is not a couple states away!I have an Aeriel Lift of Connecticut which is a damn good lift but they went out of business and are hard to get worked on!You need at least a 50 foot lift don't go lower!What else do you want to know?


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 25, 2012)

I was thinking Altec but not sure if they're the best ones out there and was also thinking
60- 75' boom. Reliabilty and parts availabilty are high on the list too. 
I'm good with welding and troubleshooting but safety is way up there on my list.

Most of the used stuff out there I hear has been really used.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> I was thinking Altec but not sure if they're the best ones out there and was also thinking
> 60- 75' boom. Reliabilty and parts availabilty are high on the list too.
> I'm good with welding and troubleshooting but safety is way up there on my list.
> 
> Most of the used stuff out there I hear has been really used.



I know the 75s are a little expensive to buy and repair!50 -60 is all you need unless you are doing power lines every day with 80 foot trees.Altecs High rangers and Aerial Lift of Conn. are the top 3!Like I said Aerial lift is out of business.Find a prospect then we can find out what recalls are on it and what they cost to fix.You don't want anything older then 10 years or so old.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds good, Being an Electrician I was thinking power line work.


----------



## kpop (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a spiderlift that we love and do most of our work from. While we seldom have a tree that we cant reach with the spiderlift, 60% of the trees could be reached from a truck. A truck would be a good back up and would allow us to run 2 crews.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> Sounds good, Being an Electrician I was thinking power line work.



Primaries? then you need a 60 or more if you are doing that because you need to get to the top so you can take small cuts above the lines so you dont drop a big one and get it cross phased!


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 25, 2012)

I had a feeling you were going to say something like that. Yes they would be primaries.
And I when see some of National Grids trucks I want to drool.... That's gotta cost.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> I had a feeling you were going to say something like that. Yes they would be primaries.
> And I when see some of National Grids trucks I want to drool.... That's gotta cost.



Over 100,000


----------



## kpop (Feb 25, 2012)

I was thinking Altec or Terex overcenter booms. Diesel over gas. Need to check more locally who would service and check them over nearby (Nebraska)


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh that's not bad let me look in my back pocket.... No not there...
I'll have to work on plan B. I don't have a plan B hhhmmmmmm :msp_unsure:


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

kpop said:


> I was thinking Altec or Terex overcenter booms. Diesel over gas. Need to check more locally who would service and check them over nearby (Nebraska)



I would say Altec and diesel is the only way to go gas wont pull a big chipper or do hills or last!A pony motor is the cats ass so you dont burn all the money in fuel and less fumes around your work area!I hate breathing diesel!


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 25, 2012)

Plan B might be to buy a decent used crane dirt cheap if possible.

Other construction equipment maybe. With so many companies not doing much work these days, There might be some deals out there.


----------



## kpop (Feb 25, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> Oh that's not bad let me look in my back pocket.... No not there...
> I'll have to work on plan B. I don't have a plan B hhhmmmmmm :msp_unsure:



I realize most of the forums are from out East. I was just saying that is something I will have to check on here. My initial question was to get feedback on what you would look for in a Bucket truck. Thanks Lone Wolf those are things I need to consider.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> Plan B might be to buy a decent used crane dirt cheap if possible.
> 
> Other construction equipment maybe. With so many companies not doing much work these days, There might be some deals out there.



I wouldn't buy nothing in a recession with an election soon and war drums beating!But what do I know there may not be enough work to pay for it.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm sorry Kpop. I hi-Jacked your thread. :msp_sad:

Didn't mean to. Kap


----------



## kpop (Feb 25, 2012)

I have an old Asplundh chip truck now and an old Vermeer 1230 Chipper. A Bucket truck with the forestry package and another chipper would be a nice setup, esp when a storm blows through and there is a lot of cleanup. Most have 11ft chip box, not sure if they make much bigger with a boom as well.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

kpop said:


> I have an old Asplundh chip truck now and an old Vermeer 1230 Chipper. A Bucket truck with the forestry package and another chipper would be a nice setup, esp when a storm blows through and there is a lot of cleanup. Most have 11ft chip box, not sure if they make much bigger with a boom as well.



Yup those forestry units sure are effective lot of guys think you get so much closer to the tree with a rear mount but it ain't that much really.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 25, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> I wouldn't buy nothing in a recession with an election soon and war drums beating!But what do I know there may not be enough work to pay for it.



Boy you read my mind..... 

The war drums are beating ! And America can go either way. I have no idea what to do other than vote my way out of bondage !


----------



## kpop (Feb 25, 2012)

We have managed to stay busy here, a used bucket truck is a lot less $ than the spiderlift we have and would also prolong the life of the spiderlift by a few years.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

kpop said:


> We have managed to stay busy here, a used bucket truck is a lot less $ than the spiderlift we have and would also prolong the life of the spiderlift by a few years.



Whats a clean used one worth 25-40 K?


----------



## kpop (Feb 25, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Yup those forestry units sure are effective lot of guys think you get so much closer to the tree with a rear mount but it ain't that much really.



One problem with the spiderlift is we have an extra truck (and employee) to pull it and with gas prices going up, it would be nice to consolidate the rig


----------



## kpop (Feb 25, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Whats a clean used one worth 25-40 K?



The ones out of IL on are about 35-40


----------



## kpop (Feb 25, 2012)

Good advice on the Pony motor. I wonder if those could be added on later or are you stuck as they come.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

kpop said:


> Good advice on the Pony motor. I wonder if those could be added on later or are you stuck as they come.



Could add it yup!Be costly that way though.Nothing like a pony motor when your 50 feet up and you run out of diesel or stall or something happens.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 25, 2012)

you guys are missing my point by a hair...


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 25, 2012)

Best condition and what is going to cover most of your bases workwise.

having a 40'telescopic and a 75' will cover alot of tree work.plug ins for a hydraulic saw.


----------



## kpop (Feb 25, 2012)

superjunior said:


> you guys are missing my point by a hair...



Got ya, I have had to climb down out of a bucket a couple times...


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

kpop said:


> Got ya, I have had to climb down out of a bucket a couple times...



You mean come down on a rope while wearing a harness right?


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think so..... the other way I'm guessing. :msp_unsure:


----------



## kpop (Feb 25, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> You mean come down on a rope while wearing a harness right?



Well not the first time, I know better now... CTSP :smile2:
By the way I am new to using the forum, any reason my screen doesnt refresh, I only see your new posts when I get an email alert and come in from there.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 25, 2012)

Note to self ...... always extra rope in bucket. A harness wouldn't be bad either. :msp_tongue:


----------



## kpop (Feb 25, 2012)

Exactly


----------



## superjunior (Feb 26, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> Plan B might be to buy a decent used crane dirt cheap if possible.



..and with no climbing experience what exactly would you plan on doing with that?



lone wolf said:


> A certified boom inspection and dielectric test and all recalled parts on the boom replaced and up to date!



missing my point wolfy..


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 26, 2012)

Junior, I'm too old to climb.

Might do something with Alternative Energy.Maybe not. I'm not sold on the idea yet as I think it's a passing thing. Examples would be wind power and solar.
Or power distribution working on the grid, It's old a lot of it has to go underground.
Maybe the odd tree here and there not really sure.
I know one thing, we need to get our act together as far as Jobs go so we can start working again. We also need government to get out of the way so we can build things and in turn start buying again. There's alot of moving parts here, and I don't have a crystal ball.

Another thought would be to buy heavy equipment at auction repair and sell it.
I don't really care as other people would be doing most of the work.
Maybe I'll even hire people and pay them a nice wage like the old days :msp_thumbup:


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 26, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> Note to self ...... always extra rope in bucket. A harness wouldn't be bad either. :msp_tongue:



Always wear a harness the bucket leveling system is the weakest link!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 26, 2012)

superjunior said:


> ..and with no climbing experience what exactly would you plan on doing with that?
> 
> 
> 
> missing my point wolfy..



OK whats your point?


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 26, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Always wear a harness the bucket leveling system is the weakest link!



Thanks for the tip. I did not know that ! I was always amazed how machinery articulated.
like that a lull delivering a skid of bricks fifty feet high thru a window.

Thanks for the info. I'll store it. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 26, 2012)

1234567890aabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzssssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttlllll44444449999999999-=555555kkkkkkkkkkkkkbirjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjvy3333333333333333555555555g93nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## swyman (Feb 26, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> OK whats your point?



Think he means a crane would be worthless if you could not climb up in the tree to rig the pieces.


----------



## kpop (Feb 26, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Always wear a harness the bucket leveling system is the weakest link!



Always do, we have always been pretty strict on safety from beginning, what we lacked in the bucket initially was the climbing rope. Thanks for the concern, we don't always see those things until there is a crisis..then think..."now that would be a good idea"


----------



## kpop (Feb 28, 2012)

As I look for Bucket trucks with a Forestry package, I find some pretty good deals on gas powered trucks with pony motors. I have been leaning toward the Diesels though most dont have a pony motor. What do you guys think a gas truck with a pony or a Diesel without?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 28, 2012)

kpop said:


> As I look for Bucket trucks with a Forestry package, I find some pretty good deals on gas powered trucks with pony motors. I have been leaning toward the Diesels though most dont have a pony motor. What do you guys think a gas truck with a pony or a Diesel without?



Get a diesel do you have any hills ? How much will the chipper weigh? Gas motors dont pull !


----------



## gtrees (Feb 28, 2012)

kpop said:


> I am looking for a used bucket/chip truck. What are the non-negotiables in features I should look for? Recommendations for companies in the midwest that sell them? I saw several on Treetrader.



Stay away from schmidys


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 28, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> Note to self ...... always extra rope in bucket. A harness wouldn't be bad either. :msp_tongue:



Not only that, but learn to use it in a hurry. 

You need an escape route, a rappel rope that can be quickly attached to the bucket in case you get into deep do do while you're working and need to get out of it in a hurry.

Great time to learn to rappel Aussie style, or any style for that matter.


----------



## kpop (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advise. I am looking at an old Nelson truck with a Intl. 444 diesel which is a little smaller for a Diesel but prob. still more power than a gas.
Then I need to track down another chipper to pull behind it. Repainted my old Vermeer yesterday, still runs good now at least it looks better.

and yes I do have to do some in house rappelling training.


----------



## swyman (Feb 29, 2012)

kpop said:


> Thanks for the advise. I am looking at an old Nelson truck with a Intl. 444 diesel which is a little smaller for a Diesel but prob. still more power than a gas.
> Then I need to track down another chipper to pull behind it. Repainted my old Vermeer yesterday, still runs good now at least it looks better.
> 
> and yes I do have to do some in house rappelling training.



I have a '97 ex-Nelson forestry unit with a 444. I have almost ran it a year and I think it's wonderful. You are not going to win any drag races that's for sure but I know my saws are sharp so can be speedy on the job. I have found that the radiator seems small and pulls in a lot of chips so make sure you keep it blown out but is probably the case with any truck. I intend to make a screen to cover it. It seems to really be good on fuel. It never shuts off on a jobsite and a tank just seems to last forever. Would like a truck with a DT466 but don't know how much extra power and fuel consumption there would be. The 7.3 (444) has a very proven track record but so does the 466. IDK, I just love my International. Diesels are the only way to go....my .02


----------



## kpop (Feb 29, 2012)

swyman said:


> I have a '97 ex-Nelson forestry unit with a 444. I have almost ran it a year and I think it's wonderful. You are not going to win any drag races that's for sure but I know my saws are sharp so can be speedy on the job. I have found that the radiator seems small and pulls in a lot of chips so make sure you keep it blown out but is probably the case with any truck. I intend to make a screen to cover it. It seems to really be good on fuel. It never shuts off on a jobsite and a tank just seems to last forever. Would like a truck with a DT466 but don't know how much extra power and fuel consumption there would be. The 7.3 (444) has a very proven track record but so does the 466. IDK, I just love my International. Diesels are the only way to go....my .02



Thanks Swyman, that is great to hear, one comes into these things somewhat blind so it is good to get some feedback from someone who has the equipment. This one has the Hi-Ranger boom which comes highly recommended by a guy here who works on them, so should be a good unit. Now I am still wrapping my brain around another big expense of another truck and chipper...


----------



## swyman (Feb 29, 2012)

kppop said:


> Thanks Swyman, that is great to hear, one comes into these things somewhat blind so it is good to get some feedback from someone who has the equipment. This one has the Hi-Ranger boom which comes highly recommended by a guy here who works on them, so should be a good unit. Now I am still wrapping my brain around another big expense of another truck and chipper...



Mine has a TECO boom. I tried like hell to find a setup with a Hi-Ranger XT55 but came across a smoking deal but the boom has really worked nice. Found a good company to work on it, getting updates and a new bucket as we speak. Have been told hi-rangers are a good boom and parts are generally cheaper but that is just hear say. Good luck and make sure you get a good chipper.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 29, 2012)

swyman said:


> Mine has a TECO boom. I tried like hell to find a setup with a Hi-Ranger XT55 but came across a smoking deal but the boom has really worked nice. Found a good company to work on it, getting updates and a new bucket as we speak. Have been told hi-rangers are a good boom and parts are generally cheaper but that is just hear say. Good luck and make sure you get a good chipper.



Bandit makes a good chipper.


----------



## swyman (Feb 29, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Bandit makes a good chipper.



Have a 250XP and is the best thing I bought so far. Just amaizing and good on fuel.


----------



## kpop (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys, it has been very helpful. Last year was a heavy year of investment in equipment, looks like this year might as well, but we have the jobs and the help so you just have to plow ahead.


----------



## brut4c (Feb 29, 2012)

A few thoughts.

Over center boom
Material handler 1000-1500lbs
3126 cat or dt466
I much prefer Rear mount for MY operation
Lower winch controls
engine start/stop in bucket 
Check play in the turret bearing 8-10k replace cost.
check play in knuckle bearings
check cable dates
check hyd cylinders for pitting. 3k per cylinder

I run an 855 Altec. Plentiful under 35k range mounted on a decent truck.


----------



## swyman (Mar 1, 2012)

brut4c said:


> A few thoughts.
> 
> Over center boom
> Material handler 1000-1500lbs
> ...




I think a material handler would really come in handy and a rear mount if you have enough help (to drive the chip truck)


----------



## kpop (Mar 1, 2012)

brut4c said:


> A few thoughts.
> 
> Over center boom
> Material handler 1000-1500lbs
> ...



Good list, thanks. I know the rear mount is prefered, I have a Hinowa 76ft light lift that gets us into any tree we have here so this truck will be a gap filler and dual purpose truck when the LL76 is tied up on another site. The material handler...is that a wench mounted near the bucket like the utility trucks?


----------



## kpop (Mar 1, 2012)

swyman said:


> Mine has a TECO boom. I tried like hell to find a setup with a Hi-Ranger XT55 but came across a smoking deal but the boom has really worked nice. Found a good company to work on it, getting updates and a new bucket as we speak. Have been told hi-rangers are a good boom and parts are generally cheaper but that is just hear say. Good luck and make sure you get a good chipper.



If you dont mind my asking, what did you have to give for your Nelson?


----------



## brut4c (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats correct. I believe most are hyd. winches. Real time saver in so many ways. I don't know how others get along without them. I hang limbs with a lanyard and then hoist them out with the winch when there is a tight DZ or on take outs of broad trees where I can't reach the other side. Saves having to reset the truck if thats even possible. Also when chunking down large pieces you can cut the desired piece flat so it just sits there then reposition the winch over it and lift it right off and swing over obstacles. 1500 lbs is a big chunck of wood but usually I try to limit it to half that. The Altec Mech. assures me the 855 could probably do an additional 1000lbs before you start folding metal but I'll not test that out.


----------



## swyman (Mar 1, 2012)

kpop said:


> If you dont mind my asking, what did you have to give for your Nelson?



$13K. I went to aution after auction last spring and watched unpainted (still in big companies colors and lettering) rusted POS go for crazy money??? They had a couple Ashplund elevators that were total junk that went for $43k plus a 10% buyers fee plus tax?? They all needed tons of work to fix. They had about 30 forestry units and even the ones that would not start went for $13-15k. I just happened to look on tree trader and the guy put it on that morning and was local. Bought it that day. I had a hell of a time, looking all the way to Florida and was getting ready to fly down there to buy, glad I didn't. My truck is very clean, shiny paint, interior is perfect, even had A/C but I pulled the condensor off the front so I can clean the radiator of scrapnal. I feel I was very lucky and love what I have. Just try to be patient but it gets to be hard when you want to get out there and make some money!


----------



## swyman (Mar 1, 2012)

brut4c said:


> Thats correct. I believe most are hyd. winches. Real time saver in so many ways. I don't know how others get along without them. I hang limbs with a lanyard and then hoist them out with the winch when there is a tight DZ or on take outs of broad trees where I can't reach the other side. Saves having to reset the truck if thats even possible. Also when chunking down large pieces you can cut the desired piece flat so it just sits there then reposition the winch over it and lift it right off and swing over obstacles. 1500 lbs is a big chunck of wood but usually I try to limit it to half that. The Altec Mech. assures me the 855 could probably do an additional 1000lbs before you start folding metal but I'll not test that out.



That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## kpop (Mar 1, 2012)

swyman said:


> $13K. I went to aution after auction last spring and watched unpainted (still in big companies colors and lettering) rusted POS go for crazy money??? They had a couple Ashplund elevators that were total junk that went for $43k plus a 10% buyers fee plus tax?? They all needed tons of work to fix. They had about 30 forestry units and even the ones that would not start went for $13-15k. I just happened to look on tree trader and the guy put it on that morning and was local. Bought it that day. I had a hell of a time, looking all the way to Florida and was getting ready to fly down there to buy, glad I didn't. My truck is very clean, shiny paint, interior is perfect, even had A/C but I pulled the condensor off the front so I can clean the radiator of scrapnal. I feel I was very lucky and love what I have. Just try to be patient but it gets to be hard when you want to get out there and make some money!



Wow that is a blessing, the one I am looking at is 29K unpainted. Guess I better listen to my wife and look some more (though I wont be telling her what you paid) Thanks again for the info, at least I know it is possible. At that price you could add a decent chipper and still be where I am seeing alot of trucks going for.


----------



## kpop (Mar 1, 2012)

brut4c said:


> Thats correct. I believe most are hyd. winches. Real time saver in so many ways. I don't know how others get along without them. I hang limbs with a lanyard and then hoist them out with the winch when there is a tight DZ or on take outs of broad trees where I can't reach the other side. Saves having to reset the truck if thats even possible. Also when chunking down large pieces you can cut the desired piece flat so it just sits there then reposition the winch over it and lift it right off and swing over obstacles. 1500 lbs is a big chunck of wood but usually I try to limit it to half that. The Altec Mech. assures me the 855 could probably do an additional 1000lbs before you start folding metal but I'll not test that out.



Yeah, "folding metal" are not too words you want to use to describe your day at work. Is that a possible after market add on or do you need to look for it up front...


----------



## brut4c (Mar 1, 2012)

kpop said:


> Yeah, "folding metal" are not too words you want to use to describe your day at work. Is that a possible after market add on or do you need to look for it up front...



I believe you can add onto some sticks but you need to check with the manufacture first.


----------



## swyman (Mar 1, 2012)

kpop said:


> Wow that is a blessing, the one I am looking at is 29K unpainted. Guess I better listen to my wife and look some more (though I wont be telling her what you paid) Thanks again for the info, at least I know it is possible. At that price you could add a decent chipper and still be where I am seeing alot of trucks going for.



I was looking at spending 30k to then would of had nothing left for a chipper. I was leery of the boom, dead set on a XT55 but couldn't refuse. The truck was so clean and boom even looked nice. It's tough to find one on a budget and when your on the down side of winter. I passed up on a lot of decent deals in Jan and Feb then while at the Daytona 500 we got hit with that massive ice/snow storm. Tree businesses were all over town just cashing in. I had an account full of money but no equipment. Then there was that huge jjkane auction coming up with like I said about 30 forestry units from ashplund, nelson and a few power co so I quit looking. There were 3 I wanted to bid on and the rest were total crap. Day of auction was a disaster. Florida truck sales had a few nice looking units but would never return my calls or answer the phone. Just keep looking, I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## kpop (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks swyman


----------



## kpop (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is a hypothetical for you. Would it have been worth it to you to have paid $10K more to have the equipment in place when the storms hit? We seem to have a new normal with extreme weather now not to mention disease and insects taking out trees in our area holding out for a great deal could cost more to sit it out. I would love to find a deal like that but I need to also consider what the costs are to wait. Let me know if you here of anything. I will beat the bush this month then may just pull the trigger.


----------



## swyman (Mar 1, 2012)

kpop said:


> Here is a hypothetical for you. Would it have been worth it to you to have paid $10K more to have the equipment in place when the storms hit? We seem to have a new normal with extreme weather now not to mention disease and insects taking out trees in our area holding out for a great deal could cost more to sit it out. I would love to find a deal like that but I need to also consider what the costs are to wait. Let me know if you here of anything. I will beat the bush this month then may just pull the trigger.



Don't know how much money I missed out on, there were companies from all over so there about 1-2 weeks of heavy work. Be very picky on a truck, the guy I bought mine from bought a 2000 intenational with a 60' Altec and a 466 engine. He could not get it going and had to have it fixed before he could use it so we agreed for him to keep my truck till his "new" one was fixed. I didn't have much of a choice, didn't want to piss him off and not get the truck. But my point is like.with him, he spent $30k plus on a scuff and shoot. Truck was beautiful but mechanically crap. He bought it somewhere in PA and also told me when he picked it up he had to stay the night there because something wasn't right. It was from one of those places that buys and sells. It be beneficial to spend a little extra on one that has all the certs and updates. It sucks man, I was there. Just be cautious.


----------



## kpop (Mar 1, 2012)

Sounds like he got rid of a good truck for a lesser one plus dbl the price. You were very fortunate.


----------



## swyman (Mar 1, 2012)

kpop said:


> Sounds like he got rid of a good truck for a lesser one plus dbl the price. You were very fortunate.



I'm sure he got it dialed in. Mine is only a 57' WH, 60' would be better and a 75' elevator would be my dream. But for me to upgrade to a 60'? How much could I justify for 3'?


----------



## superjunior (Mar 1, 2012)

swyman said:


> Think he means a crane would be worthless if you could not climb up in the tree to rig the pieces.



that was my point



Kapriel said:


> Junior, I'm too old to climb.



Didn't mean to come across sounding like a d##k, just read a lot of threads of guys asking about buying bucket trucks and starting a tree service with pretty much no experience in the field. I thought that was where this was going. My bad


----------



## swyman (Mar 3, 2012)

Just got the March tree trader today and is a pretty thick issue. There is a '98 Nelson truck (still green) on pg. 34 with the same setup I have asking $19000. There were a few other looks to be decent deals in there. That truck is owned by mcbride tree service, list a website McBride Tree Service, tree trimming,stump grinding, cabling, tree care, removals


----------



## kpop (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, I will contact them. Is that teco the same lift yours has?


----------



## swyman (Mar 4, 2012)

kpop said:


> Thanks, I will contact them. Is that teco the same lift yours has?



Yes but a year newer. I checked out their website and they have some action shots of it. If you don't get it you can get a free subscription to tree trader, go to Tree Trader Home Page


----------



## kpop (Mar 4, 2012)

Swyman, looking at the pictures of the truck online what is your impression of this truck? You mentioned that when you were looking you wanted the HiRanger lift. Has the Teco worked out well for you, any problems or would it be worth spending a little more for a Hi Ranger or Alltec? Has the height been adequate for you? There is another Nelson truck I have been looking at that is 10K more (doubt it is worth that much more), but it does have the Hi Ranger lift and has been gone through mechanically . I would be open to spending a little more for the taller All tec if it was next door. Being another 400 miles further that is one more strike against it.


----------



## kpop (Mar 5, 2012)

Swyman, Contacted the seller, it was already sold. He did say he had some issues with the TECO lift. His new lift is a Hi-Ranger. Thanks again for giving me the heads up on that unit though. I will keep looking.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 5, 2012)

High ranger and Altec are they way to go .Aerial lift of Conn is a good strong unit but getting harder to service they are out of business.


----------



## swyman (Mar 5, 2012)

kpop said:


> Swyman, Contacted the seller, it was already sold. He did say he had some issues with the TECO lift. His new lift is a Hi-Ranger. Thanks again for giving me the heads up on that unit though. I will keep looking.



Sorry I didn't get back with you sooner. No issues with my lift but doesn't matter now anyway. You know I ran into the same issues as you. Seems like everything I called on was sold and I made a lot of calls. It was really frustrating. I to have seen that Altec has a bunch of 60'-65'WH booms out there. That would be the cats azz! Like I said I was mainly looking for a Hi-Ranger only because a guy that helps me was in this business 20 years and had 2 different Hi-Rangers and never had any trouble. I think if you try to stick with the major companies you will be fine or run across a deal on a oddball like me and get lucky. Will keep looking
He didn't mention what issues he had did he?


----------



## kpop (Mar 5, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> High ranger and Altec are they way to go .Aerial lift of Conn is a good strong unit but getting harder to service they are out of business.



Checked into aerial lift of Conn. While they seem to be good lifts, since they were bought out by Altec, Altec said they will only carry parts 15 years out. A 2000 lift will only have parts available till 2015. A lift mechanic I spoke with here also recommended High ranger and Altec. Thanks for the direction, I am going to keep watching for the right unit. With all of your help at least I know what to look for.... thanks again


----------



## kpop (Mar 5, 2012)

swyman said:


> Sorry I didn't get back with you sooner. No issues with my lift but doesn't matter now anyway. You know I ran into the same issues as you. Seems like everything I called on was sold and I made a lot of calls. It was really frustrating. I to have seen that Altec has a bunch of 60'-65'WH booms out there. That would be the cats azz! Like I said I was mainly looking for a Hi-Ranger only because a guy that helps me was in this business 20 years and had 2 different Hi-Rangers and never had any trouble. I think if you try to stick with the major companies you will be fine or run across a deal on a oddball like me and get lucky. Will keep looking
> He didn't mention what issues he had did he?



He just said he had to spend 15K on it to get it working right. He bought a 2011 Ford 750 with an Altec. (that would be nice) I am going to check other sources closer to home and see what I find. Thanks again for all the info and sending me the link to this truck.


----------



## kpop (Mar 8, 2012)

Any thoughts out there about the Altec LR355 lift? Found a good solid truck, just not sure about the whole cable system. I will have them all replaced and updated either way.


----------

